# Last Gasp for Forsake the troops



## Trinity (4 May 2005)

Also... I don't want to comment cause I'll just get myself into trouble

http://www.forsakethetroops.info/


edit
(btw.. don't be stupid and post in his guestbook....)
and this isn't a joke site, he was on the radio on Monday and again tomorrow.


----------



## beach_bum (4 May 2005)

Wow.     That was just insane. Freedom of speech allows him to say that.  He had to know he was only going to get a negative response....in fact, that's probably what he is after


----------



## Marty (4 May 2005)

Shocking , Ive always believed in freedom of speech , but this makes you think . Hopefully this doorknob will get tracked down by one of the "leeches" .


----------



## KevinB (4 May 2005)

I would not shed a tear if someone popped that guy...


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 May 2005)

This guy is a walking bilboard for retroactive abortion.  Time to thin the herd....

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## jswift872 (4 May 2005)

> Here's some entertainment: an injured American solider being prepared to be carried away like a total punk! So much for being tough! Well, if you're stupid enough to sign up for the military, you deserve the consequences. The only sad thing here is that we, the innocent American taxpayers, must now foot the bill for this (miserable excuse for a) man's poor choices and stupidity!





> He chose his path, and now we as a country have to pay his survivors benefits and pay for his burial, not to mention the fact that a chaplain still has to go out and tell the blubbering widow, which is another waste of resources, and that is just disgusting. He chose to join, and because of that, Forsake The Troops strongly feels that he should just be thrown in a ditch somewhere and left to rot.



That guy is wasting our resources, (by our I mean the world) by posting this stupid insensitive stuff...what a ass


----------



## Wils21 (4 May 2005)

This was my post but for some reason it was deleted from his webpage, consequences be damned i will post it here:

People like you allowed 6 million Jews, gypsies, political prisoners etc. to be murdered. While people like us died to make a difference because we could not sit idly by and allow the atrocities to continue.  People like you burn the flag, spit on soldiers, and fight to take away money from veterans.  The sad part is we are the reason you have the right to do so.  We and when i say we i do not just mean soldiers but everyone who puts their life on the line for others such as the police and firefighters.  When you are in trouble next time, when someone hurts you or your family, when a foreign nation takes over your country and executes you for your beliefs or just for existing, remember its people like you that contribute to your own demise.
Wils21

These are my opinions and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of  Army.ca,the users or the DND.


----------



## Horse_Soldier (4 May 2005)

Gentlemen,  this individual is a provocateur, who gets his kicks out of getting others riled up.  He has succeeded.  Any attention you pay him or comments you make about him, feeds him.  Ignoring him deprives him of his kicks and is the best way of all to deal with him.


----------



## oyaguy (4 May 2005)

Does anyone else find that site hilarious? The opening paragraph could come straight from the Onion. Is this a real site...

Never mind. Found the link Is FTT Serious? (http://www.forsakethetroops.info/serious.html)

Still, the lunatic fringe can just be awesome for comedic relief. Makes me nostalgic for the Natural Law Party.


----------



## P-Free (4 May 2005)

Oh boy, he's appearing on a local radio station this Friday  : A call in show too  : I think I might have to catch it just for some good laughs. Maybe even call in.


----------



## Ironside (4 May 2005)

Come on, look at this guy - we're getting worked up over a little attention seeking toothpick?  What he says definately angers me, but there are people like this all over the world.  Although I must say I do concur with KevinB's statement, no tears spent or sleep lost on my end either.

You all should check this out too:  http://dreadpundit.blogspot.com/2005/04/forsake-troops-interview-michael-crook.html   - gives an insight to this guy's "extra-curricular" activites which are not in the least surprising.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 May 2005)

By clicking that link and visiting this site your giving him hits/traffic which is exactly what he wants.

I have no idea whats on that site but i guarentee it's just another asshole being a dickhead trying to get people all worked up. Why waste the 30 seconds of your life looking at it?  I'll pass.


----------



## 1feral1 (4 May 2005)

Pretty sick. Only in America!

Disgusted,

Wes


----------



## civvy3840 (4 May 2005)

"Our problem is this: the military is a lifestyle these morons chose. What idiot risks their life for a country? It's what they chose. Forsake our Troops! They must think that if they go to war, they don't need to pay taxes just......just like the rest of us. Let 'em die in combat-- we don't need their ilk!"






This is stupid I'd like to see that dirt bag go into combat and see how long he lasts...


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (4 May 2005)

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> This is stupid I'd like to see that dirt bag go into combat and see how long he lasts...



Forget that, give me 5 minutes behind a building with him and i'm fairly sure i could change some of his ideas.

A thought came to mind. Wouldnt it be comical if it turned out he was simply a punk kid who was rejected by the military for 1 reason or another, and this was simply his way of getting back?


----------



## FastEddy (4 May 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Pretty sick. Only in America!
> 
> Disgusted,
> 
> Wes




Yes Wes, your right and your wrong, Yes its pretty sick, No, only in America, We've got our share
right here in Canada, sad as it is.

And like you and all the Members, past and present of our Armed Forces, DISGUSTED.

Regards.


----------



## Zartan (4 May 2005)

This guy has got to get real. "Who dies for his Country?" lemme think... ANYONE IN A WAR CEMETARY OR WAR ZONE! They volunteered, didn't they! And how are they idiotic? Isn't protecting one's peers from dictators and villains a sensible (and noble) goal? This guy...


----------



## beach_bum (4 May 2005)

Take a look at his picture.  Obviously he doesn't get any attention and is a very sexually frustrated individual who is looking for any attention he can get.


----------



## civvy3840 (4 May 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Forget that, give me 5 minutes behind a building with him and i'm fairly sure i could change some of his ideas.



I'll help you change his ideas... lets make it 10 minutes though just for fun.


----------



## civvy3840 (4 May 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Take a look at his picture.   Obviously he doesn't get any attention and is a very sexually frustrated individual who is looking for any attention he can get.



Your probably right on the money!!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (4 May 2005)

arg .....im so pissed at this JAR head... 

I cant even begin to process what i want to say ...arg


----------



## backinblack (4 May 2005)

This guy really is too much:

I was reading his forum. One of the people who had his forum entries deleted was questioning why, if Freedom of Speech was their claim, did his forum entry get deleted?

The reply, in part:  "Forsake The Troops encourages free speech, to a point. We will not tolerate posts that contain obscenities, even if they are muted by the automatic censor. We also do not tolerate posts that disrespect us, the site, or our cause."

Wow.  Encourages free speech, *to a point*.  

So, Freedom of Speech to this guy means he can express his own views - and so can you, *if you respect the site, the cause, etc*.

Hypocrasy at its finest.

Well, where I come from, *respect* is a two-way street.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (4 May 2005)

what radio station is this guy on? i wanna call in..


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (4 May 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> what radio station is this guy on? i wanna call in..



I'm more interested in meeting him in the parking lot afterwards...  :


----------



## P-Free (4 May 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> what radio station is this guy on? i wanna call in..



Says on his site that he'll be on "The Border" on May 6th between 6am and 7am. "The Border" is a Kingston and Watertown area station, but maybe there's a live feed over the internet.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (4 May 2005)

Maybe just boycott the radio station and his website: what would really drive him nuts is if no one called in (or visited his webpage) at all .

This guy's obviously an attention-deprived jackass: ignore him!


----------



## civvy3840 (4 May 2005)

I might call in and tell him what I think of him... But I'm not sure if they allow that type of language on the radio. ;D


----------



## GENOMS Soilder (4 May 2005)

DAMN SOB!!!
I know some of you have said to ignore this, but, fuck!! This guy is not what the world needs right now.Shit disturbers like him are only going to cause more strife among us...And to even say this kind of crap when May 8 is nearing, pisses me off even more.
Now could he be a target for the Feds? I read part of that interview and it said he was part of a group that supported White Supremsis...Damn,...just give me a clear shot and we can end this right now...

Well, I am done with my rant..Just disgusted!


----------



## COBRA-6 (4 May 2005)

I know attention is what he wants, so I won't play his game... that being said, he truly deserves a good monkey-stomping. I'm pretty open minded when it comes to freedom of expression, but when you say the things he has about a group of people you shouldn't complain when someone in that group hands you your ass.

Funny someone mentioned he's probably a failed soldier with an axe to grind... that's what I though too...


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ (4 May 2005)

Someone, somewhere, right now is grinning in his basement with a loaded rifle, waiting for this guy to make a personal appearance somewhere. I can't believe he could start a site like that, i mean i'm all for freedom of speech, but this guy just sighed his own death warrant. I'm sure some Marines who just came back from combat would love to see this and then claim PSD when they do something about it.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (4 May 2005)

So heres what i dont get, he comes to Canada to bash American troops?


----------



## beach_bum (4 May 2005)

Maybe he thinks Canadian women (or men.....who knows?) will give him the attention he so desperately needs.   >


----------



## 1feral1 (4 May 2005)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> Now now WES,
> 
> Pretty sick. Only in America!
> 
> ...



The only in America thing was a little tongue in cheek (sorry if I rustled any US feathers), but the pretty sick thing is for real. I just find it really sad that anyone could condone and praise the death of it's own citizens while serving their country, and then GET AWAY with it posting such crap in their homeland for others to see there, and around the world too. Free speech is one thing, but what that site represents is treason as far as I am concerned. I would not blink an eye if this sub-human grub was beaten to a pulp by the 'true blue' citizens out there. Infact, I guess I would condone that.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 May 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Maybe he thinks Canadian women (or men.....who knows?) will give him the attention he so desperately needs.   >


Just take a look at this Poindexter's pic.  He obviously failed to meet the "cast a substantial shadow" requirements for VFW Ladies Auxiliary.  Couldn't get laid in a monkey whorehouse with a 100 lb bunch of bananas on his back.... 

Kat


----------



## aesop081 (4 May 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Just take a look at this Poindexter's pic.   He obviously failed to meet the "cast a substantial shadow" requirements for VFW Ladies Auxiliary.   Couldn't get laid in a monkey whorehouse with a 100 lb bunch of bananas on his back....
> 
> Kat



Kat, from you i would have expected nothing less that this high-class analogy......
thats f*****g brilliant  ;D


----------



## Infanteer (4 May 2005)

Internet toughguy.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## old medic (4 May 2005)

A quick internet search worm turns up tons of details on this gentleman, and several other forums and blogs that would
like 10 minutes alone with him in a dark alley.....

This one says he's tried this before with a web site called Citizens against the troops
http://dogsnot.net/mt/archives/000762.html

This one lists his internet service provider and information to complain about his site to his ISP ...
http://mightyrighty.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-948.html

HOWEVER.....  You should all check out this ....

http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/weblog/permalink/phony_forsake_our_troops_site/

Phony 'Forsake Our Troops' Site

A new shock site called Forsake Our Troops (http://www.forsakethetroops.info/index.html) is doing the rounds. It purports to be the homepage of an organization "dedicated to the notion that our nation's military is grossly overcompensated, at the expense of the American taxpayers." In actuality, it's just an attempt to be outrageous. Apparently it was created by a White Power activist called Michael Crook (according to the True or Better (http://trueorbetter.blogspot.com/2005/02/do-it-yourself-cointelpro.html) blog). Crook seems to have a history of doing things like this. Last year he created a fake group called Citizens Against the Troops. Seems like a charming fellow. Of course, this character could insist that he sincerely believes everything he's saying. But I would contend that he only sincerely wants to be obnoxious. (via Malkin Watch (http://malkin-watch.blogspot.com/2005/02/forsake-journalistic-integrity.html))
Update: This is the same Michael Crooks who once claimed to find (http://www.wixt.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=84943B7C-660C-40BC-BEEA-D8D72CEA9814) a soldier's digital camera at a football game and told the media that he would return it for a 'finder's fee' of $1000


----------



## old medic (5 May 2005)

In reply to the question about what radio station....

"The Border" turns up WBDR radio licenced in Watertown New York.

www.wbdr.com


----------



## mjohnston39 (5 May 2005)

Real or not, I think this looser has lost his tinfoil beenie and now the alien/CIA/Santa Claus rays are frying his feeble brain...

Mike.


----------



## Slim (5 May 2005)

You know, if there is anything good to be drawn from this its that every single entry in his guest book are from people who want to kill the little bugger...Obviously there is lots of support out there and people are not ready to support this little clown in any way...Not only that but if I was him I would fear for my life, judging by some of the comments I saw there. ;D

slim

P.S.





> Yes Wes, your right and your wrong, Yes its pretty sick, No, only in America, We've got our share
> right here in Canada, sad as it is.



They're all in the Liberal Party. No joke...There are actually members of parliment that don't think Canada needs a CF!... :


----------



## RossF (5 May 2005)

wow.


----------



## chriscalow (5 May 2005)

"soldiers aren't paying their taxes... let them die"?????? Where does this guy get his train of thought? He doesn't even look old enough to pay taxes himself.  Too much crack in that baby.  Sheesh.


----------



## Trinity (5 May 2005)

He found a camera at a sports event that belonged to a soldier.

And asked for $1000 reward for it.

The soldier called the police and the police were going to charge him
with theft/extortion (or something) if he didn't return it.


The radio station is US based.  
AND I didn't hear him on the radio this Friday.  Guess he didn't show up.


----------



## old medic (5 May 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> He found a camera at a sports event that belonged to a soldier.
> 
> And asked for $1000 reward for it.
> 
> ...



The WIXT TV web link above says he lives in Syracuse New York.

It also says.... " NewsChannel 9 was scheduled to talk to Michael Crook on Monday night. About 20 minutes before our scheduled meeting, we got a fax canceling the interview. ..."

So him not showing up to media interviews is also par for the course.

I suggest we've beaten this thread to death.


----------



## themaskeduser (5 May 2005)

It's the irony. People give their lives to fight for the very thing that others would use for abuse. May I quote this poem

The Soldier 

It is the soldier, not the reporter, 
who has given us freedom of the press. 

It is the soldier, not the poet, 
who has given us freedom of speech. 

It is the soldier, not the campus organizer, 
who has given us the freedom to demonstrate. 

It is the soldier, not the lawyer, 
who has given us the right to a fair trial. 

It is the soldier, 
who salutes the flag, 
who serves under the flag, 
and whose coffin is draped by the flag, 
who allows the protester to burn the flag. 

By Charles M. Province 

Anyway, we're bound to see people like these all the time. The only thing they would do is rant, it's very unlikely their causes would see any "productive" means.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 May 2005)

The last post provided a fitting end for this nonsense.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (16 May 2005)

Well, if you check out his site (which I wont post the link to unless a mod approves), it says he after being assaulted. Who wants to bet that its not true?


----------



## scm77 (16 May 2005)

Hmmm... his site seems to have gone down now.  Very strange.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (16 May 2005)

His site is still up... just without all the military bashing pages and instead with the story that he died.


----------



## scm77 (16 May 2005)

The site is dead for me.  Can you PM me with the address so I can be sure I'm trying to get to the correct site?


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (16 May 2005)

The guy has a knack for pissing people off. But if it is true than the actions of the two "Soldiers" are reprehensible. A soldier should protect a persons right of free speech, no matter how !@#$ing stupid that person is.  

Again if it is true my condolences go out to his Wife and infant daughter


----------



## 1feral1 (16 May 2005)

Is this that 'forsake' site which condoned the killing of US soldiers?

If so, I can't get the site anymore either.

EDIT: if this guy has been killed, lets wait for independent confirmation, as maybe he has faked it, to get out of the pool of shyte he himself can truly created.

I had read the 'killers' were two 'military members', and with that statement I smell a rat, and I bet he is holed up at his mummy's house 'shitting blue lights' (Australian translation for scared shitless).

Either way, this grub is a skidmark of society, and if he has been 'done in' consider him nothing but a insect, and has got what many think he surely deserved. I am not condoning his death (if he indeed is dead), but just stating a fact.

Lunch is over, gotta get back to work.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (16 May 2005)

Mods: Can I post the link here instead of PMing it? Theres no more content on his site, other than the story about his death...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 May 2005)

Sure,
 I was just there but closed it.

EDIT
http://www.michaelcrook.com/mikesweblog/


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 May 2005)

so who was this guy and why was he so hated?


----------



## Cloud Cover (16 May 2005)

rangermom had the best post: http://dreadpundit.blogspot.com/2005/04/forsake-troops-interview-michael-crook.html

I smell a rat with this death rumour.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (16 May 2005)

Read his weblog it kinda looks like he's been leading up to this it. really looks like he faked this one. I guess well see tomorrow if its makes any sort of news agency


----------



## scm77 (16 May 2005)

Yeah, I've been looking on Syracuse, NY (where he lives) local news sites, and they don't seem to have any mention of it.  You'd think that if he really was "brutally beaten" to death, there would be some mention.  Just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (16 May 2005)

Sorry me again, 
FYI This guy was actually in the US military for a time he washed out due to a medical problem he hid when he enlisted
http://web.archive.org/web/20020809082035/ www.silentmike.net/writing/army.html

http://web.archive.org/web/20020809082428/www.silentmike.net/writing/commentary.html


----------



## Cloud Cover (16 May 2005)

His web site is probably collecting IP addresses of visitors. Careful.


----------



## old medic (17 May 2005)

A search of the Syracuse Post-Standard (newspaper) , including obits,
and the news websites of the CBS and NBC tv stations in Syracuse 
all turn up nothing.

I'm sure even his getting a mild beating would have been large media 
news.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 May 2005)

Actually, I just arrived home from work and all the way I was thinking that this was a set-up to get military- themed forums to put up "hurray" type posts so that he could have them cut and pasted to "prove" how we rejoice at the mere mention of death.
Careful folks.
Bruce


----------



## Pandy (17 May 2005)

http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=48115&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

You guys might like those emails I sent out just lately... you can find it on my weblog itself;



> http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=pandycol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pay back is a bitch, specially after faking your death, you wake up, turn on the today and your FACE is all over it.

Well, maybe not that, but I'm sure a few stories will be written...


----------



## Maine_Finn (17 May 2005)

Pandy said:
			
		

> http://www.militaryphotos.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=48115&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
> 
> You guys might like those emails I sent out just lately... you can find it on my weblog itself;
> 
> ...



Damn, Pandy, you beat me to it bro!


----------



## canadianblue (17 May 2005)

Is he really dead?

He was making another website forsake the police, perhaps he was going to bash the four mounties that got killed in Mayerthorpe. I'm sure that he's an idiot, and might be faking it, but if not sorry to say I won't be shedding a tear. If somebody were to make statements like that towards any group of people I'm not going to feel sorry for them.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 May 2005)

You guys have already given him more press than he deserves.  :  Knock it off.


----------



## q_1966 (17 May 2005)

http://www.michaelcrook.com/mikesweblog/?q=node/8

National Guard recruiters went TOO FAR!
Submitted by mike on Sat, 2005-05-14 22:26. 

Okay, I can live with the corny recruiting PSA's on TV and the radio, trying to brainwash innocent people into military service, but this time it's personal!

I went to Blockbuster video today to rent some movies. Inside one of the movies was a mail-in recruiting card for the Army National Guard. It wasn't even the New York National Guard, but the main bunch of recruiting scum.

The LAST thing I want in something I pay for is an advertisment for this kind of thing! It should be ILLEGAL for recruiters to do this; it is a complete invasion of privacy, and disrespectful to say the least.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is there such a thing as the New York National Guard (I thought the National Guard was one organization)
and it may be an invasion of privacy, but isnt all Junkmail / Commercials & Flyers, try telling that to Coca-Cola, or the people that make the anoying walmart commercials on T.V.  The Recruiting Commercials / Flyers are much better than anything else they have out there.


----------



## aesop081 (17 May 2005)

Sgt. Papke said:
			
		

> http://www.michaelcrook.com/mikesweblog/?q=node/8
> 
> National Guard recruiters went TOO FAR!
> Submitted by mike on Sat, 2005-05-14 22:26.
> ...



The national guard " belongs" to individual states.  They remain under control of the state governors unless called up by the federal government.  So you do in fact have the new york natinal guard as well as the missisipi ntl gd, etc, etc....


----------



## q_1966 (17 May 2005)

Ahh..I see


----------



## Pandy (17 May 2005)

Maine Finn said:
			
		

> darn, Pandy, you beat me to it bro!



You damn right.  Cracker never seen it coming.  

Futurepara did a little finding too;



> I own and operate Central New York's largest emergency services website here in Syracuse, NY! I have connections in all police, fire, and ambulance agencies throughout all of Central NY.
> 
> I did some investigating....
> 
> ...



Mr Crook is trying to walk away from a dragon that has been killin him.


----------



## scm77 (17 May 2005)

Doubts raised about report of controversial Web master's death

http://www.marinetimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-855155.php


----------



## Pandy (17 May 2005)

scm77 said:
			
		

> Doubts raised about report of controversial Web master's death
> 
> http://www.marinetimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-855155.php



Yep, here it is;



> Doubts raised about report of
> controversial Web master's death
> 
> By Joseph R. Chenelly
> ...



Worth reading.


----------



## NavComm (17 May 2005)

I looked at his original website and I think the guy is completely off his nut. I think the media hype has died down and he's just trying to generate more press. I doubt anyone else has access to his blog. I mean who is this person that posted the news of his death? Maybe the voices in his head made him do it.

I've seen nutters on the web do this before, go to chat rooms, cause all sorts of problems, then have 'some relative' log in as them and announce their untimely death! It's passe.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 May 2005)

Quote,
It's passe.

...you are so right,......................... oops guess what? Its 14:59.......locked.


----------



## Blakey (25 May 2005)

Michael Crook "Forsake Our Troops" I love this interview.

http://www.foxnews.com/video2/player.html?052005/hc_webhate_052005&Hannity_Colmes&Forsake%20Our%20Troops%3F&acc&U.S.%20%26%20World&-1&wvx-300


----------



## Island Ryhno (25 May 2005)

F*CKING A1, about time. I would give almost anything to get my hands on that guys neck!


----------



## kincanucks (25 May 2005)

Damn this is the first time I have heard this idiot.  Waste of DNA.


----------



## DogOfWar (25 May 2005)

he looks exactly how I imagined he would.


----------



## RossF (25 May 2005)

Beautiful Fox, Beautiful.


----------



## chrisf (25 May 2005)

As much as I hate FOX news, mostly because that was not news, but abuse, but still... well worth the watch


----------



## Pea (25 May 2005)

My gosh.. about time he was told what people think of his "opinions". He was exactly what I imgained as well.. What I wouldn't have given to have been working for Fox on that day.


----------



## Blakey (25 May 2005)

Great reading from this site about our friend.
http://goldfalcon.org/index.php/2005/05/07/forsake-the-troops-founder-is-a-phony/


----------



## FredDaHead (25 May 2005)

I love that guy. (The one telling Crook how much of a dumbass he is, I mean.) I wish I could record it and play it over and over and over.


----------



## Blakey (25 May 2005)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> I love that guy. (The one telling Crook how much of a dumbass he is, I mean.) I wish I could record it and play it over and over and over.


Umm..you can, just save the file... ;D


----------



## Sheerin (25 May 2005)

The first commentator was almost as moronic as Crook... he sounded like a broken record.  I _almost_ had sympathy for Crook, till the second commentator exposed just how truly intellectually deficient he is.  And I guess he's not dead..


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 May 2005)

I don't think that Crooke moron could've come of looking worse than he did. His arguements(moronic as they may be) were just decimated. Good for Foxnews.

 By the way, it is just me or does he look strangely similar to Howard Huges?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (25 May 2005)

The first commentator lost his own dignity when he called this moron...well, a moron.  But overall, it was embarrassing to watch - and delicious at the same time.  The little boy, wearing the only suit his mommy bought him from Sears for high school graduation, looked inbred on top of it all....


----------



## Sheerin (26 May 2005)

I thought he looked a lot like Balki from Perfect Strangers

 http://people.ucsc.edu/~dramadon/Balki.jpg


----------



## tabernac (26 May 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> looked inbred on top of it all....



Thats very, very true, not to mention he looked like he was wearing eye liner/shadow and white make-up. That man, if you could call *IT* such a thing, is despicable. IMHO you should never put down the troops fighting the war, just the government that put them there.


----------



## FredDaHead (26 May 2005)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> I thought he looked a lot like Balki from Perfect Strangers
> 
> http://people.ucsc.edu/~dramadon/Balki.jpg



In comparison, "Balki" is a greek god. Seriously.


----------



## Jordan411 (26 May 2005)

Belky looked like he got more sun than this guy. I don't think this moron will show his face on TV anymore; and now that this video is going to be circulating military message boards, I don't think he will be going outside as much (little) as he did before.


----------



## Slim (26 May 2005)

IO think that's the best way to deal with people like that...just make them look stupd and thus trivialize them to the point where they;

A: do something stupid and get locked up or killed. :skull:

B: slink away, never to be heard from again! :-[

Now Crook really ios "dead!" 

Slim


----------



## 1feral1 (26 May 2005)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> The first commentator was almost as moronic as Crook... he sounded like a broken record.   I _almost_ had sympathy for Crook



 ???

Sympathy?

Not slinging any shyte or flaming here, but I bet you'd feel different if you were fighting over there, or worse, if it was your son or brother who was killed.

Even though Hannity is right winged (and was letting his emotions run over on live TV) , he is right, broken record or not, stating the US military gave the US citizens freedom, and the price of young men's lives is fact. We can't deny that. We, including us Canadians should not take our freedom for granted, after all over 100,000 Canadians gave their lives in the last century alone, defending what Hannity has simply stated, albeit to this to this waste of skin, Crooks. 

I think the majority of us feel the same way towards this idiot as both Hannity and Coombes (left wing and more reserved). Their program is a left/right view of current affairs, and it has great ratings. If I am home and up, due to the time change (its piped in live here in Australia, I watch Fox when I can.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 May 2005)

Sheerin said:
			
		

> I thought he looked a lot like Balki from Perfect Strangers
> 
> http://people.ucsc.edu/~dramadon/Balki.jpg



Now that I will agree on  ;D.


----------



## Thompson_JM (26 May 2005)

Truly a thing of beauty to watch... heh heh...

i felt no pity for crook... got what he deserved... the personal attacks just made the interveiwer look weak. but regardless... Crooks entire basis for his argument was destroyed in that interveiw.

and good on fox for doing it.... 

even though normally their news is at best lacking....


----------



## ab136 (26 May 2005)

What a scumbag that guy is! That site (kind of ashamed I went there) is total hatred.  I don't understand people like that.


----------



## Sheerin (26 May 2005)

I still have the sneaking suspicion that this guy doesn't actually care about the US military or their personell, and that he's actually doing this to get his 15 minutes of fame.  He seems like a misguided individual who doesn't have much in his life and as such concocted this entire website as a giant "HEY LOOK AT ME" message.

Of course he could just be incredibly stupid.


----------



## gt102 (26 May 2005)

Oh man oh man.. I wish that guy got conscripted! Then people will express of few of their oppinions (while leaving a bruise or two :)

Yea, I agree with the fact that the first interviewer was kind of weak. He repeated the same thing over and over and over and over and over... <<<much like that sentence<<<

Crook looked like an idiot.. so all in all I say it was a good interview


----------



## Jonny Boy (26 May 2005)

for some reason the video wont work for me. it is just a blank screen.  i still don't know who this guy is but i can tell by how everyone feels he is not very well liked.


----------



## Scratch_043 (26 May 2005)

from his own stupid website


----------



## scm77 (26 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> for some reason the video wont work for me.



This one should work better. 

http://vinceautmorire.typepad.com/crook2.mpg


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (27 May 2005)

I dont think the second interviewer quite knew what Crook was all about...


----------



## NATO Boy (28 May 2005)

Wow , this guy is truly sad... especially near the end, he practically dug himself a hole and put both feet in his mouth... :-[


----------



## MysticLies (28 May 2005)

OK that guy was a very stupid stupid human.

But now what I don't get is, why Fox aired this? the interviewer said I shouldn't even be talking to you because you are a moron, but then again the network plays it, and invites the guy over. I just don't get it.


----------



## Thompson_JM (29 May 2005)

MysticLies said:
			
		

> OK that guy was a very stupid stupid human.
> 
> But now what I don't get is, why Fox aired this? the interviewer said I shouldn't even be talking to you because you are a moron, but then again the network plays it, and invites the guy over. I just don't get it.



One Word.. Ratings.


----------



## Jonny Boy (29 May 2005)

OK i finally got to see it. all i can say is WHAT A FRICKEN MORON. the guy is just am idiot. i never really knew who he was before but now that i know i wish i didn't know. god some people.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (25 Jun 2005)

Ha,
www.Forsakethetroops.info has been taking down and the domain has been bought by a USAF forum 
now the only thing on that site would be Michael Crook Being a stupid ass on the fox interview


----------



## atticus (25 Jun 2005)

Ah good stuff, about time. That guy was such joke.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (25 Jun 2005)

well...
It seems hes condensed all of his retardedness including his forsake the troops, forsake the police and Michael crook.com sites into one super mecca of the retarded fascist websites 

http://michaelcrooktalks.com

there you would find his weblog and suprising its more about current affairs then the military even though its still and key subject.
you can post comments freely and this site seems less frequented than his previous sites


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jun 2005)

Didnt this guy's previous sites say that he was dead ???


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jun 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Didnt this guy's previous sites say that he was dead ???


wishful thinking?


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jun 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> wishful thinking?



i remember before the "forsake the troops " site closed down that the was a report posted that he ahd been killed.....we had another thread about this.  I'll see if i can find it.  We all figured it was a hoax........


----------



## aesop081 (25 Jun 2005)

there we go....found it 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30783.0.html


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (25 Jun 2005)

His site and weblog on Michael Crook.com Had said that he had died after being attacked by military personnel from the Fort Drum army Base then one day his sites were back up and all posts relating to his death were deleted.

This is a man who gets his kicks out of being a ass, he's shown it on numerous occasions, he can't defend his views, (if you can call them *his views* hes probably unemployed. I shouldn't have even put the links up as it might give him enough traffic to get ads that pay for him to shit there all day and write stupid shit


----------



## Britney Spears (25 Jun 2005)

I watched the clip of him talking on that FOX show. I didn't want to comment on it anymore since the topic was locked, but I've been very suspicious since the beginning.

Let's think about this from Karl Rove's perspective. 

OK, so support for the Iraq fiasco is slackening, more and more Americans are becoming disillusioned with the Bush regime and the on going war, we need something to give national morale a jolt, and to inject some more sympathy for the US military.

Stage one: So we invent "Micheal Crook", a guy with no background, no history, and website filled with irrational hatred, undefendable viewpoints, and an outlook that puts together all the worst stereotypes of how "liberals hate America". Spread the word around and make sure lots of people visit the site. Ensure everyone sees what a complete bufoon the guy is.
      
Stage two: "Invite" Micheal Crook to appear on FOX, a TV network that everyone knows is strongly neo-conservative and pro-Bush/pro-Iraq war. Have Micheal Crook appear on national TV as the most clched stereotype of the pasty faced, long haired, effeminate liberal, find an agressive host who will pepper him with insults("questions") while at the same time cutting in happy tearjerker pictures of troops reuniting with their families, being happy, smiling kids, etc. Reinforce the contrast between the brave troops risking life and limb for home and country, while our wimpy little liberal sits there weakly putting up petty little attacks. WOW liberals are such ingrates huh?

Stage three: On the reorg, throw out some internet rumors that Micheal Crook "Fakes own death! tries to blame disgruntled soldiers! How low can liberals get!". Start up a few more sites bashing the police, firemen, grandma......


Result: People who followed the entire saga are appalled that the liberal leftwingers can be so evil, get a great mental blowjob watching the purpotrator being torn apart on FOX,  feel a newfound appreciation for their armed forces and what a great job they are doing. Hmmm, better scratch my name of the list for the next anti-war rally, Wouldn't want to be associated with *gasp* Micheal Crook now would I? Better just let the army boys do their job, get myself some yellow car magnets  and stop questioning the war, god knows the kind of liberal crap they have to put up with, like *gasp* forsakethetroops.com.....

Honestly, I didn't realize it until late in the game when I saw the FOX clip (not my fault, since I don't generally watch that kind of drivel), but once I did it all made so much sense. If "Micheal Crook" was such a die hard anti-war hippie, why the heck would he agree to go on the FOX network, a news channel that is essentially a mouthpiece for Bush/Neo-cons? Did he expect some kind of reasonable, intelligent debate? Why not any of the liberal shows? Hmm......... 

???









AHHH, very, very clever indeed.  > 

OK, I know this is all tinfoil hattery, and I got nothing to prove any of this, but *if* Karl Rove were pulling the strings behind this whole dog and pony show, then he is truly a fsucking political genius, and this little stunt will be held up as an example  in the Marketing and PR textbooks for years to come.


----------



## larry Strong (25 Jun 2005)

Arrrrgh :


----------



## atticus (25 Jun 2005)

Did not the one guy doing the "interview" say he doesn't support the Iraq war? I think this guy was just somebody POed that he didn't make it in the army himself and decides to hate on those who did. Infact he even had it up on his blog at one point. (there was a thread here about it somewhere). Showing up on fox news just gives him more publicity (even bad publicity is good publicity) and brought more people to his web site, thats probably why he did it.


----------



## brin11 (25 Jun 2005)

I think Britney's on to something here.


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jun 2005)

brin11 said:
			
		

> I think Britney's on to something here.


I think he's just *on* something.  :


----------



## Gouki (25 Jun 2005)

The best part is, officials could (have? done?) do things like this and nobody would ever know ..........ever   :-X


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Jun 2005)

the tail wagging the dog? Naaah... spin NEVER happens......

Kat


----------



## 48Highlander (25 Jun 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> I watched the clip of him talking on that FOX show. I didn't want to comment on it anymore since the topic was locked, but I've been very suspicious since the beginning.
> 
> Let's think about this from Karl Rove's perspective.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're on to something there!  It's the evil CIA again - they used a similar tactic whe they created Michael Moore!  It's perfect, take an unknown, fat, idiotic, hypocritical, anti-war, "for the little guy" slob of a leftie, and then make him so famous that his arguments and moronic drivel eclipse the arguments of intelligent liberals!  I mean, why else is it impossible for the average person to think of an intelligent liberal/democrat?  It can't be because they don't exist, must be 'cos of these CIA plots to hide them.  It's a good thing we have people like you to help us uncover the truth!  Power to the people!  Make love not war!  Live long ad prosper!

</SARCASM>


----------



## Infanteer (25 Jun 2005)

LEEEERRRROOOOOYYYYYY JENKINS


----------



## Slim (25 Jun 2005)

> Let's think about this from Karl Rove's perspective.



Well if they did do that then more power to them! The libs always fight dirty anyway, so why not the other team too?

Slim


----------



## Britney Spears (25 Jun 2005)

Oh come on, the Conservatives are by their very nature more machiavellian in their methods.....


----------



## Slim (25 Jun 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Oh come on, the Conservatives are by their very nature more machiavellian in their methods.....



Thanks but I'd rather the Conservatives hold power, there or here, anyday.

Cheers

Slim


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (26 Jun 2005)

Ahh how nice it seems todays post is titled "Stupid Canadians"


----------



## Slim (26 Jun 2005)

Future Unknown said:
			
		

> Ahh how nice it seems todays post is titled "Stupid Canadians"



Care to explain...?!


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> Care to explain...?!



If you go to the website and scroll down a bit there is a post entitled " stupid canadians"


----------



## scm77 (26 Jun 2005)

Slim, he's talking about this...



> Well, if you needed proof that Canadians are slow, and stupid, here you go.
> 
> It seems that a Canadian family was traveling home from Central Square, back home across the border..........eh?
> 
> ...



http://michaelcrooktalks.com/node/239

Edit: aesop081 beat me to it.


----------



## Slim (26 Jun 2005)

Seen


----------



## gt102 (26 Jun 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> LEEEERRRROOOOOYYYYYY JENKINS



Priceless


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Jun 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> LEEEERRRROOOOOYYYYYY JENKINS



I pulled one of those at Canadas Wonderland last Friday. Suffice to say, the girl at the top of the slide at Spash Works wasnt as impressed nor amused with my eagerness to go down the slide as my friends were.  ;D

Matter of fact, nor were the folks in line as i sprinted past everyone yelling "Right chums, lez dooo this! LEEEEEROOOOOOY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEENKINS!" and did a complete air assault dive with inflatable tube in hand past the attendant landing in the mouth of the water slide.

Oh well, I never liked that one anyways  :


----------



## wotan (27 Jun 2005)

I'll be the first to admit that I'm in left field when it comes to this whole Leroy Jenkins thing.  Don't get it and don't want it, sorta like herpes.  I'm a man that knows my limitations and can admit them.

  Anyway, BS's theory about Michael Crook is hardly insane. 

  Ok, well maybe a little insane.  

  Alright, are YOU OUT OF YOUR FREAKIN' MIND?!?!?

  Ask yourself:  Is it more likely that the Karl Rove and the government apparatchiks have conducted a black psy-op in which they overtly attempt to undermine the war effort in order to covertly bolster support for it, or is it slightly more plausible that in a country of almost 300 million people there are some seriously disturbed folks with an axe to grind and too much time on their hands?

  I apologize for coming across as rude, but this is nonsense of the highest order.  This ranks up there with the drivel about the planes that crashed into the WTC being controlled remotely by Israeli agents and that all Jewish employees at the WTC had been "warned" the evening before and therefore didn't show up to work.  

  It may not be "Canadian", but I choose to call a spade a spade and I call bullsh*t on your "theory".  

  Rant over, end transmission, replace tinfoil hat.


----------



## Britney Spears (28 Jun 2005)

> Ask yourself:  Is it more likely that the Karl Rove and the government apparatchiks have conducted a black psy-op in which they overtly attempt to undermine the war effort in order to covertly bolster support for it, or is it slightly more plausible that in a country of almost 300 million people there are some seriously disturbed folks with an axe to grind and too much time on their hands?



So why can't it be both?



> I apologize for coming across as rude, but this is nonsense of the highest order.





> It may not be "Canadian" but I choose to call a spade a spade and I call bullsh*t on your "theory".



I forgive you for being rude, but if you want to change my mind you'll have to come up with some contrary evidence, even circumstancial. You're free to be as skeptical as you want, since  like I said in my original post, I have no proof either, and that's why it's an unsubstantiated theory that seems to make a lot of sense, just like evolution was until we observed it under lab conditions;  but suppose if it WERE true, you  have to admit that it has worked out to be a pretty good go for Fox and co., hasn't it?

And yes, you're right, racial epithets are rather un-Canadian.


----------



## wotan (28 Jun 2005)

Ok goofball, where the H*ll is the racial epithet in my post?  A spade is a shovel, like what you have been hit over the head with, you dozy b*stard.  What I referred to being "un-Canadian" in my post is calling it like it is as opposed to beating around the bush and being nice to the mildly stunned in the neighbourhood - you are a nutter and that is what I am calling you.  

  Loonie.  Stark raving.  Mad as a hatter.  Bonkers.  Two tins short of a six-pack.

  And, pardon the effrontery, how does one prove a negative?  I might go around believing cows speak, how do you prove they don't?  Maybe they choose to only speak to me, but no one else?  Maybe they choose not even to speak to me, they just remain silent around all humans.  So, beyond common sense and all visible evidence to the contrary, how do I prove that Karl Rove is not really Darth Vader and is controlling the actions of nutjobs in the US (and Canada, I might add)?

  Nutter.


----------



## Britney Spears (28 Jun 2005)

> I might go around believing cows speak, how do you prove they don't?



Do you *really* want to know how you can prove this? Because believe me, it's been proven. You're kind of new to this "scientific method" thing arn't you?



> So, beyond common sense and all visible evidence to the contrary,



So point out the visible evidence that disproves my theory then, or maybe the evidence is only visible to you?

You know what I think is funny? How some women preface their obviously rude and offensive comments with "I aplologize for being  rude/offensive...". Like saying "Hey look, I'm not just a prick, but i'am also a liar!". How charming. 

Thank you for your valuable contribution and have fun with the rest of the boards.


----------



## wotan (28 Jun 2005)

Yes, it is time I took instruction from someone that thinks "Bravo Two Zero" is a documentary.  

  You are a sad poseur, walt.  Am I a scientist?  Nope.  Am I familiar with the scientific method?  Yep, learned it 20 years ago.  And by observing the nonsense you have posted here, I have learned that you are either:

  a.  a nutter; or

  b.  a wind-up artist.

  If you are a nutter, no amount of proof will satisfy you except seeing George W. Bush eating kittens on TV, Donald Rumsfeld transforming into Satan or Karl Rove revealing that he was not only behind the Kennedy assassination, but also the assassination of Arch-Duke Franz-Ferdinand, Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrix and the Olsen Twins - come on, you didn't really think they were alive, did you?

  If you are a wind-up artist, BZ to you, ya got me.  But I still say you are a nutter.  And you haven't answered my question you offensive snot, where is the racial epithet in my post?  Before you sling that term about, get your ducks in a row.

  Further, you sexist dipsh*t, what says I am male or female?  Explain yourself you blonde, dozy bint.


----------



## old medic (28 Jun 2005)

I suspect this thread is going to be very short lived.

From Wikipedia:

Leeroy Jenkins in Popular Culture

In the summer of 2005, the name Leeroy Jenkins surfaced in a wildly popular video (http://www.leeroyjenkins.net/) from the online roleplaying game World of Warcraft, which in the tradition of internet humor soon garnered a large following. It portrays a well organized group of players, getting ready to enter a dungeon. Suddenly one of the players, previously inactive and quiet, breaks away from the group, screaming into his headset "Leeeeeeeeeeeroy nnnJenkins!" and storming into the dungeon. The other players, caught up in planning the raid without any idea that Leroy would do what he did, don't know how to react, and soon after the entire group is destroyed as their plan utterly falls apart. When the rest of the party insult him and yell at him, he adds, "At least I have chicken."


----------



## Zartan (28 Jun 2005)

Wow, that did get popular fast. Summer of 2005 you say. June 28 - June 22 = 6 days of summer. This is bigger than All Your Base. I don't mean to sound like a sarcastic a**, I just can't believe that either Wikipedia (my favourite site), was wrong, or that it has become so big already 3 people have mentioned it on this thread. Wow. 

Kudos to the USAF for buying the domain and ending that source of e-bile. However, I find BS' theory delightfully intriguing. You just never know with Mr. Rove. If it is true though, could you imagine the actor's life now? If he's not careful, somebody might feed him to one of the dragons at Mann's Chinese Theatre (he is from LA right?). Then again, he would have to be a major turd to do such a thing, or more likely, extremely desperate.


----------



## Infanteer (28 Jun 2005)

Wotan - take it down a notch or five; if the thread is bothering you that much, go smash mailboxes or something.


----------



## Britney Spears (28 Jun 2005)

> If it is true though, could you imagine the actor's life now? If he's not careful, somebody might feed him to one of the dragons at Mann's Chinese Theatre (he is from LA right?).


 
No one seems to know who he is or where he came from, I can't find any public references to past jobs, universities, nothing beyond vague internet rumours (i.e. lives in New York, apparently tried to get into army at some point), although admittely it's going to be harder now with all the publicity. If anyone does have any solid information I'll be glad to see it. 

Basically this guy has no repuation to lose. 

I don't see why he couldn't be sincere in his viewpoints, or, if he is indeed sponsored by FOX/Karl Rove, why he would even need to know about it. All he needs is someone to give him a little money and web hosting, with the understanding that it would be used to promote his ideas. Again, what tripped my wire was how the FOX/Hannity interview was such an obvious set up to boost approval ratings, basicly 15min of flag-waving baby-kissing and whack-the-greasy-longhaired-liberal without any substance, and then that was it, no more public appreances on other networks, back to the annonymous blogging. Doesn't make any sense unless he was actively recruited by FOX.  

I should stress that I haven't done any serious research into this matter beyond a few quick googles, and don't have any real inclination to. if anyone does have evidence to prove or disprove my theory I'm all ears.


----------



## 48Highlander (28 Jun 2005)

Don't worry Wotan, we all know Britney gets a kick out of frustraiting the heck out of people.  He/she/it argues the unprovable on a regular basis.  Just keep the tones of your posts civil, there's no need for personal insults.


----------

